# My Story of Reggie...



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

This is the true story of how a little Arab gelding unexpectadly left hoofprints on my heart.......
 Chapter 1......


It was the summer of 2001, a hot one if I rememer correctly too. My husband, myself and my daughter,(who at the time was only a few months old) were havin lunch at the local diner in town. We had finished and paid and were walking out the door when one of my husbands friends...who we hadn't seen in a while approached us and started small talk. After a few minutes of chatting he mentioned that his sister had just gotten a horse that she, nor anyone else could get near. I listened quietly, but knew what he was getting at. He asked me to just go out and take a look at him and I sighed and said that we really couldn't afford a horse right now, and I glanced over at my hubby and he sighed and said go ahead, I'll take rose home with me and I'll see you later. I smiled and gave him and rose a kiss and headed out with our old friend. On the way he gave me a little background information on this little horse I was about to meet. He told me he was a gelding, about 3 yrs old, a grey and thinks he's an Arabian. Well, with my crazy love for Arabians, my eyes immediatly lit up! But he said not to get too excited cause he wasn't the prettiest thing in the world, and I said come on, an ugly arabian? you must be joking. He went on to tell me that his previous owners had beaten him, and pretty badly, and that he hated people with a passion. So, I took a deep breath and prepared myself as we turned into the drive-way.......

Chapter 2 coming soon......


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

this sounds like its gonna be a good story


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Hurry with the next chapter!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

keep writing annaleah :!!!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

ooo, i like.

btw,i don't mean to sound like a snob or anything but there are some grammar errors. 


Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

*Note: I know my grammar and what not is not the greatest, I've been out of high school for 12 years, so work with me..lol. I'm not aiming for perfection here,just telling my story.....*


*Chapter 2.....*



We finally pulled into the drive-way after what seemed to be a forever trip down winding old gravel country roads. We parked next to an old house and I could see as I stepped out of the truck a poorly put together barbed wire paddock but saw no horse yet. My heart was racing at the unknowing I was about to encounter.

As I walked towards the fence Josh warned me not to get too close, so I stopped a few feet from it and suddenly heard a loud angry sounding whinny,alomost like a warning call. My eyes opened wide as I looked around the acre sized paddock trying to find the source of this angry call. I then heard hoofbeats thundering the ground and getting louder and louder as he got closer. My heart pounded in my ears almost deafening me as I locked eyes with this angry horse. Josh left to hunt down his sister who was coincidentally coming home from a trail ride. She rode up the drive-way to where we were, dismounted and tied her horse up and walked over to me. She introduced herself and began to tell me a little more about this mystery horse. She began to tell me that when she was up at a horse show in ohio that she had come across a couple that was desperatly looking to get rid of a horse they had. She took a look at him and knowing he wasn't broke and a little on the wild side decided to take him home. She ended up trading a show saddle for him and the couple was relieved to have him gone. As I listened, I noticed scars across his boney back and wondered how he had so much energy to stomp and rear and charge the fence. You could see every rib, his hip bones, his butt bone stuck out, and the bones of his shoulders. He was a dirty steel grey though you wouldn't notice it really cause there were patches of hair missing and his mane was short and shredded from him sticking his head through a barb wire fence, and his tail was badly tangled and barely reached his hocks. His hooves suprisingly weren't in that bad of shape, they needed a good trimming,but there were no large cracks or pieces missing. He had a beautiful typey head that was somewhat hidden by his 'wild eye' and pinned back ears. Trish had told me that the only way she can catch him is by chasing him down with her four wheeler and even then he gives her a run for her money. His name was Regalo,but they called him Reggie....

I think this is a good place to stop for now...
chapter 3 coming soon!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

subbing


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Can't wait to read more  hurry up with chapter 3 lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

